# Series 2 Tivo Hacking for Dummies?



## robbiet4801 (Jun 18, 2007)

I want to be able to run TivoWebPlus on my Series 2 tivo. Can anyone point me to a tutorial or something so I can figure out how. NOTE: I am OK in Linux (ubuntu rox) and a bit of Unix (mac rox)

Thanks


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

You'll want the Tivo SApper


----------

